# Steinhatchee Sheepshead



## ZS7MM08 (Apr 4, 2013)

We hammered em last Friday and Saturday. 5 people fishing had our limit both days within 2 hours each day! Loads of fun with great guys!!


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 4, 2013)

Good job.
It's not much fun cleaning that many armor plated bluegills, is it?


----------



## ZS7MM08 (Apr 4, 2013)

We were fortunate enough to allow the local fish cleaning guy at the Marina to endure all that pleasure!!


----------



## mlbowfin (Apr 9, 2013)

for a second, I thought I was looking at a picture of the Fulton Co. jail, that's a mess of convicts.


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Isn't the River Haven the place that was owned by Mel Tillis and was closed down?


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 17, 2013)

drhunter1 said:


> Isn't the River Haven the place that was owned by Mel Tillis and was closed down?



No.
River Haven is on the north side of the river close to the bridge.
The one you're thinking of is on the south side across from Sea Hag by the old public boat ramp. For some reason the name escapes me for now.
GulfStream Marina.


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 17, 2013)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> No.
> River Haven is on the north side of the river close to the bridge.
> The one you're thinking of is on the south side across from Sea Hag by the old public boat ramp. For some reason the name escapes me for now.
> GulfStream Marina.



Thats it. GulfStream Marina. I loved that place. It was a dump but for the fisherman it was spot on.


----------



## Rhodes (Apr 18, 2013)

Now that's a load of Sheepie's! Did those come off the Steinhatchee reef?


----------

